# Yahoo Sitebuilder Meta Tags



## bobolink (Oct 31, 2005)

Need help with my Description Meta Tag. Submit Express Meta Tag analizer confirms my Title and Key Word meta tags but tells me I don't have a Description meta tag. Does anyone else have this problem? Please help.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Um i have no idea what a yahoo site buillder to know what it is.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey bobolink,

I have not used site builder before but the description is what the user will see when he or she searches for the meta name. A little description about it.
I just got an example from the TSF site below:


```
<meta name="keywords" content="tech, support, computer, help, hp, compaq, forum, chat, talk, windows, microsoft, linux, unix, html, software, hardware, sound, modem, nic, network" />
<meta name="description" content="Tech Support Forum is a discussion forum for support for your computer." />
```
That is just a basic strucutre and yet effective.

Hope that helps. :wink: 

Have a fun and computing day,
Grove


----------



## bobolink (Oct 31, 2005)

Guess I need someone who also has been working with Site Builder.
Site Builder is a Website builder program from Yahoo and GeoCities that allows you to build your website without knowing the HTML language. But then in order for the Search Engines to index your site properly you have to insert the hidden HTML language that their robots can read. If you have a website and want to get ixdexed by the search engines for more hits go to www.submitexpress.com and learn all about how to submit your site to the search engines. 
Thanks for your interest. Bobolink


----------

